# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Motorola sẽ có máy tính bảng Xoom bản 7 inch

## av886

​ 
 *Máy tính bảng Xoom phiên bản màn hình 7 inch sẽ được Motorola giới thiệu trong nửa cuối năm nay.* 
 Cùng với việc thảo luận về sự tác động của iPhone CDMA từ Verizon tới các mẫu điện thoại của mình, Motorola còn công bố một số kế hoạch của công ty tương lai trong buổi công bố kết quả tài chính. Ông Sanjay Jha, đồng giám đốc điều hành Motorola cho hay, hãng sẽ có một phiên bản máy tính bảng 7 inch vào nửa cuối năm nay. 
 Dù không công bố thông tin chi tiết nào ngoài màn hình 7 inch bé hơn model hiện tại nhưng ông Sanjay Jha cũng khẳng định kế hoạch tung ra bản chỉ có kết nối Wi-Fi của Xoom trong tương lai gần. 
 Vị giám đốc điều hành của Motorola cũng bác bỏ những lời chỉ trích của Apple vào tablet kích thước màn hình nhỏ và cho rằng sự đa dạng là cần thiết. Nhu cầu cho người trẻ tuổi, gia đình sẽ khác với người dùng doanh nghiệp vì vậy kích thước và giá cả sẽ tạo sự khác biệt, ông nói thêm. 
 Ông Sanjay Jha cũng cố gắng xoa dịu những lo ngại việc Xoom có thể chậm trễ bán vì hệ điều hành Android 3.0 khi khẳng định tablet này sẽ có mặt trước khi tháng 2 kết thúc. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/motorola-se-co-may-tinh-bang-xoom-ban-7-inch.html

----------


## poscovn

Nhìn thiết kế cũng ko khác gì ipad vs galaxy lắm...sao ko có đột phá gì khác lạ hơn nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

